# 5 Kinh Nghiệm Mua Nệm Dùng Cho Khách Sạn



## lephuonguyen (28/8/19)

Nhằm giúp quý khách hàng có thêm nhiều thông tin khi có ý định mua nệm phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh dịch vụ khách sạn, nhà nghỉ hay homestay thì Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ đén các anh/chị 5 Kinh Nghiệm Mua Nệm Dùng Cho Khách Sạn hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho quyết định mua nệm của quý khách hàng.

Đối với việc sắm sửa trang thiết bị phục vụ cho dịch vụ nghĩ dưỡng thì yêu cầu chủ đầu tư phải hết sức chú ý đến chất lượng chiếc nệm, bởi nệm là nhân tố tiếp xúc trực tiếp với khách hàng. Vì thế khi mua nệm anh/chị nên lưu ý một số vấn đề sau:

*1. Về kích thước nệm:*
Không chỉ cân nhắc đến tổng thể không gian căn phòng mà kích thước của giường và nệm sao cho cân đối và không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích của phòng cũng là yếu tố quan trọng. Bạn cần cân nhắc việc đặt giường sao cho căn phòng mang đến không gian thư thái và thoáng đãng cho khách hàng để chất lượng dịch vụ đạt được cao nhất.

Ngoài ra, kích thước nệm tương thích với giường sẽ giúp tuổi thọ của nệm được gia tăng vì nếu nệm không bị ghềnh hay lệch thì kết cấu nệm luôn ổn định. Đồng thời, một chiếc nệm được kê bằng phẳng và đúng vị trí cũng sẽ không gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người dùng.






_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Audrey êm ái, thoáng mát_​
*2. Về độ cao của nệm:*
Đối với Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ thì thông thường bạn nên chọn nệm có độ cao từ 10cm – 20cm trở lên tùy độ cao của dát giường. Nếu mua nệm quá cao hay quá thấp sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến đầu và đuôi giường, kết cấu nệm mất ổn định và mất cả thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.

Khi tiến hành trang bị nệm khách sạn, bạn nên:

+ Chọn mua đồng thời cả giường và nệm.

+ Nếu đã có sẵn giường, bạn chọn mua nệm lò xo có độ cao phù hợp hoặc hạ thấp dát giường xuống.

*3. Về độ đàn hồi, êm ái của nệm:*
Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng là một chiếc nệm không quá cứng và cũng không quá mềm, nệm có độ êm ái vừa phải sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng cảm giác thoải mái, dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.

Do đó, trong các dòng nệm thì nệm lò xo và nệm cao su là phù hợp nhất để làm nệm khách sạn. Bạn nên lưu ý không nên chọn nệm bông ép vì nệm này khá cứng, nằm sẽ không thoải mái và tính sang trọng cũng không cao.

*4. Nên nằm để thử độ êm của nệm:*
Điều quan trọng nhất khi lựa chọn một tấm đệm, đó là nằm thử. Bất kì một thông số kỹ thuật nào cũng không bằng chính bạn tự cảm nhận. Bạn nêm nằm thử lên nệm khoảng 5-10 phút , xoay đổi một vài tư thế để cảm thấy xem nệm có thoải mái, có êm ái và phù hợp hay không bạn nhé. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải mang lại cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.





_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo chuyên dùng cho khách sạn_​
*Một số lưu ý nếu bạn dự định mua nệm lò xo: *
Bạn nên sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc đệm ít có các lớp tiện nghi ở trên mặt nằm, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo đâm vào người gây cảm giác đau và khó chịu.

Nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau.

*5. Về thương hiệu và giá cả:*
- Thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu nệm lò xo và nệm cao su, bạn nêm tìm hiểu kỹ ưu, nhược điểm nệm của từng nhà sản xuất để có thể đưa ra được quyết định đúng đắn cả về chất lượng nệm và giá cả bạn nhé!

- Các dòng nệm nệm lò xo ở tầm trung có giá trung bình giao động từ 4-10 triệu tùy kích thước, bạn có thể tham khảo như: nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Anpha, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Diamond, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo. Trongh đó không thể không kể đến 3 dòng nệm tiêu chuẩn dành cho khách sạn như Nệm Dunlopillo Spring Contract Bonnel, Nệm lò xo Khách sạn Dunlopillo Contract CPS, Nệm lò xo Khách sạn Contract IPS.


Hy vọng qua bài viết trên bạn sẽ có thêm những thông tin thật hữu ích khi chọn mua nệm khách sạn phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh của mình nhé!!!


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (28/8/19)

theo mình thì nệm kim đan là bền nhất. nằm êm và k bị lún



Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

